# Gangbusters



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow! My clusters are 1/4 of that size. Do swarm prep now, or else! Good honey crop coming your way, if the weather and the bees cooperate!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice picture.

Is "envy" one of the seven deadly sins....... I guess I'll add that to my list.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

BjornBee said:


> Nice picture.
> 
> Is "envy" one of the seven deadly sins....... I guess I'll add that to my list.


I am proud of the girls, but living down south has it's benefits. Austin did not have a hard freeze this year. No ice storms at all. It was really mild. 

I'll be singing a different tune in August when it's 100*F and we have a dearth!


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice picture!!! I recently became the owner of some eight frame hive bodies and eight frame shallow supers. I'm going to give them a try this year to see how well i like them. I hope you get a lot of honey!!!


----------



## Bee'z waxed (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow... Yeah.. I think I will add 'envy' to my count of sins too!!


----------

